# Help me be strong....



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

It's a whole herd of fat little Peggy Sues...for FREE! I don't need 20 goats...probably...I mean, certainly not...I think...

http://macon.craigslist.org/zip/4232544929.html


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

What disease do they have?  You don't want an anemic preggo Peggy Sue to become a sick, anemic Peggy Sue, right? There is your boost of spine....


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow that a lot of Pygmies! Lol they look really cute though! I guess I'm not helping much.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Cactus_Acres said:


> What disease do they have?  You don't want an anemic preggo Peggy Sue to become a sick, anemic Peggy Sue, right? There is your boost of spine....


That's a very good point!

Of course, several look pregnant, and I could always just take two pregnant does and put them in the buck pen in quarantine with each other for company. Then there would be babies to play with and eventually sell...or possibly keep...

Maybe I'll just get three pregnant does....


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Gosh they are all really really cute. I was looking at that goat on the left in the pen, is that a buck, maybe their sire? For however much you can see of him, he looks kind of pretty!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

You could always test them, or ask if they could be tested before you get them. :shrug:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, I saw that buck too! Maybe they were bred to him? I don't know, I think I would want to take a pregnant doe or 2 (or 16). But I'm not really helping you resist them... :laugh:

They look pretty healthy to me. I know you can't really see diseases too much, but they are good weights and have shiny coats. You definitely can quarantine them for a while or get them tested.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They actually look like good quality pygmy goats. I'd snatch them up if they aren't showing signs of disease or illness...quarantine and disease test them if they haven't been tested already. They won't last long!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am not helping because I think you should get as many preggo mamas as will fit in your quarantine pen and sell the extras that you don't want. They sure won't last long being free.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

they look good..but CAE and CL doesnt always present itself right away...it would be a risk..but if you have the space to keep them seperate,,, the time to spend and tame them, and the money to feed and care for them...????


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow they do look nice and healthy - I would at least contact the person if you havent already. To me it would be worth it and I would test for CAE through biotracking its only 4.00 thats cheep


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

They are adorable! Babies are always a good thing. I agree with NubianFan.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I sent an email since it's after 12pm. I really want the pregnant caramel and the grey agouti (who looks bred, too) hopefully they will still be available and I'll get them. Yay pending babies!

I am weak....:slapfloor:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are hard to resist. They really do look to be in good health. And then if they are pregnant!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

If they were near me I would get them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I sure hope it wasnt a scam...It just look like a "too good to be true" kind of thing!! Ive seen where they put a number on there and the person who answers doenst know a thing about it..kind of mean....

fingers crossed!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah that is true too Cathy I have seen some pygmies for give away here though, but they usually don't look that good. I think there are a lot of pygmies out there. I always think when I see them posted for free that they are gonna end up in someone's freezer, which isn't entirely a bad thing, but I just wonder if the people who give them away know that.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes.., the more I look at the pic th emore I wondered....all tagged...looking that good and the pens..not to mention that buck..very handsome...It would be a steal if it is true!! I dont raise pygmy but I would snag them any way!! lol


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

See I don't either but If I had the quarantine pen I would do it, and then sell what I didn't want, a pygmie wether would make a good companion for a Nubian buck probably. Right now I wish I had a healthy doe to put in with Daff while Dru is gone, she has no one to snuggle with in these temps. That reminds me I need to ask the breeder how Dru is doing.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Very good points!

I'm willing to call and find out anyway. This is an agricultural community and I wouldn't be surprised that someone let their kids' pet Pygmies get out of hand and wanted out of them. They wouldn't fetch anything at the stockyard and few people here keep pet goats. Possibly they are screening for a good home?

Can't hurt to call!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I definitely would call.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree.... Call!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, if you have a place to keep them separated, they are very cute and healthy looking.. and if it's not a scam, them oh my go for it I would and I don't have pygmies... Go for all of them.... LOL!! Yeah, not helping sorry!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

You will have to let us know if you get some of them, and I am really hoping you get to get at least a couple of pregnant mamas


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Where area they located? I wouldrbt minde having a couple cute little ones running around


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Where are you located? Or where are they located?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

georgia


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

That's a little ways away but they are super cute


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

aceofspades said:


> Where area they located? I wouldrbt minde having a couple cute little ones running around


Macon, GA.

I'd take them all if I had the facilities, but I really don't have the facilities for ANY more. I'm just sure I can make arrangements for 2 (MAYBE 3) for the time being and figure it out along the way. I know for sure I can offer a better home than goats in this area usually get, anyway.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! I'd probably do it if they were standards  So axycat should too


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So how'd it go Axycatt? I'm dying to find out if you got some LOL!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah hopefully her silence means she got to go pick some out today and is busy doing that!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...I was checking in too, I wondered if she broke down and brought a few home!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oops..caught me peeking in too....No news??


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She's too busy to post... must have gotten all of them!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> She's too busy to post... must have gotten all of them!


Haha TrinityRanch!! Boy we are enablers every single one of us, hehe so fun


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

:laugh: You guys are incorrigible! 

Seems like it was a dead end or someone else got them. I sent an email and was told to call after 6. Called, no answer, left voicemail and sent one more email and got no further response. 

Oh well, Peg would have disapproved anyway.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..bummer....lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well look at it as a good thing. If you were meant to have them then you would of gotten them.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww....too bad!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Too bad, but I guess it just wasn't meant to be..., or Peg wasn't ready for some new friends


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Darn. They probably got a lot of emails. Hope they at least went to a good home!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

